# Some assorted Wisconsin invertebrates



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope old photos are okay? I'm getting antsy cooped up inside waiting for the snow to melt so I'm looking through my Flickr at a bunch of old photos and I figured I'd post here since I think you guys might enjoy them. We don't have the most "exotic" species here in Wisconsin but we've still got a ton of cool stuff! 

A lot of the places I do photography at have strict no collecting policies and you're only allowed to take edible fruits, mushrooms, etc. so I don't really collect, but it's still fun to go out and see what lives around me.


Unidentified mite, April 19th 2019. These guys were huge! Biggest I've ever seen.



Deer Tick (Ixodes scapularis), May 19th 2019. The diseases they spread really scare me but I think ticks are so cute.



Unidentified mite, May 28th 2019. Another mite, not as big as the first one but still decently sized.



Bald-faced Hornet (Dolichovespula maculata), June 4th 2019. I adore wasps and it's always a nice treat when these big dudes visit my yard.



Rose Chafer (Macrodactylus subspinosus), June 6th 2019. Some beautiful beetles bumping butts.



Unidentified Opilione, June 13th 2019.



Unidentified isopod, June 24th, 2019. T. rathkii maybe?



Big Dipper Firefly (Photinus pyralis), June 26th, 2019. Fireflies are so cute, I love their big eyes.



Unidentified leech, July 19th, 2019. I love leeches but it's so hard to photograph them, they're so wiggly! He's not biting me in this picture by the way, just holding on.



Eastern Pondhawk (Erythemis simplicicollis), July 21st, 2019. Dragonflies usually fly away but this guy let me get really close with my macro lens!



It'll only let me attach ten files but I've got more pictures if you guys want, just let me know.

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## Coradams (Feb 17, 2021)

Beautiful pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 17, 2021)

Coradams said:


> Beautiful pictures


Thank you!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 17, 2021)

Photos are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 17, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Photos are gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 17, 2021)

Here's some more photos!

Milkweed Tussock Moth (Euchaetes egle), July 23rd 2019. I remember these little guys just totally decimating my milkweed plants.



Yellow Garden Spider (Argiope aurantia), July 25th 2019. I've always loved these dudes and it turns out my friend has a TON on her farm.



White River Crayfish (Procambarus acutus), July 28th 2019. Truth coming out of her well to shame mankind.



Unidentified isopod, July 31st, 2019. Maybe T. rathkii again.



European Paper Wasp (Polistes dominula), August 2nd 2019. I see these guys a lot in my yard.



Unidentified fly, August 19th 2019. Some kind of drone fly I think, super cute.



Humped Beewolf (Philanthus gibbosus), August 27th 2019. Another neat wasp from my yard



Locust Longhorn Borer (Megacyllene robiniae), August 28th 2019. He matches the flowers!



Acanthocephala terminalis, August 28th 2019. Thank you Chanda for the identification!



Swift Feather-legged Fly (Trichopoda pennipes), August 28th 2019. This guy was super cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## chanda (Feb 17, 2021)

The "unidentified insect" is a leaf-footed bug (Coreidae) - most likely Acanthocephala terminalis.

Compare to this one: https://bugguide.net/node/view/555558 or this one: https://bugguide.net/node/view/1869640/bgimage


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 18, 2021)

chanda said:


> The "unidentified insect" is a leaf-footed bug (Coreidae) - most likely Acanthocephala terminalis.
> 
> Compare to this one: https://bugguide.net/node/view/555558 or this one: https://bugguide.net/node/view/1869640/bgimage


Thank you! It looks like _A. terminalis_ are found in my state so that's probably it.


----------



## chanda (Feb 18, 2021)

The unidentified mites appear to be velvet mites. You can learn more about them here: https://theoatmeal.com/comics/red_velvet_mite (NSFW - but informative and funny!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

